# Contradictory words



## Jace (May 31, 2022)

Used to emphasize..

terribly nice 

awfully good  

sickening sweet 

frighteningly funny 

These confound me?

What's yours?


----------



## JaniceM (May 31, 2022)

One of my late father's favorites:  same difference


----------



## Liberty (May 31, 2022)

Double negative non declarative sentences!


----------



## win231 (May 31, 2022)

Pretty awful
Jumbo shrimp


----------



## GoneFishin (May 31, 2022)

Go ahead back up


----------



## hollydolly (May 31, 2022)

Good grief

Lead Balloon

Open secret


----------



## SeniorBen (May 31, 2022)

Pretty ugly


----------



## Paco Dennis (May 31, 2022)

retired worker

minor disaster


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> minor disaster


----------



## John cycling (Jun 1, 2022)

Should I turn left?  Right!


----------



## Kaila (Jun 1, 2022)

_I'm almost ready!  _


----------



## win231 (Jun 1, 2022)

Useful Covid vaccine.


----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 1, 2022)

wooden nickel


----------



## palides2021 (Jun 1, 2022)

Plastic silverware

Original copy

Working vacation


----------



## Jace (Jun 1, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Plastic silverware
> 
> Original copy
> 
> Working vacation


Good ones!


----------



## jujube (Jun 1, 2022)

Military Intelligence

Postal Service


----------



## win231 (Jun 1, 2022)

Sit in the stands.
Driving on the parkway.


----------



## win231 (Jun 1, 2022)

There's a fly walking on my food.


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 1, 2022)

Clara Barton: “I distinctly remember forgetting that.” 
Dolly Parton: “You’d be surprised how much it costs to look this cheap.” 
Isaac Singer: “We must believe in free will. We have no choice.” 
Mark Twain: “It usually takes more than three weeks to prepare a good impromptu speech.”  
Samuel Goldwyn: “A verbal contract isn’t worth the paper it’s written on.”


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 2, 2022)

Another my father often used:  Hurry up and wait.

And one that is frequently used when it's nearing election time:  Vote absentee in person.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 2, 2022)

palides2021 said:


> Original copy


----------



## StarSong (Jun 3, 2022)

Rush hour - the period when traffic is so heavy that rushing is out of the question.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2022)

win231 said:


> Sit in the stands.
> Driving on the parkway.


or park in the driveway.


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 10, 2022)

Pure evil


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)

Bittersweet
Old news
Civil War
Paper Towel
Good Grief
Soft Rock


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 10, 2022)

Hella cool


----------



## Capt Lightning (Jun 10, 2022)

Many of these are not so much contradictory words, but idioms and oxymorons.  Now here's a word that can mean  opposites depending on context...    
Forbye...   this can mean "as well as"  or  "with the exception of"  depending on context.


----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)

Elevated Subway
Dry Lake
True Replica
Standard Options
Live Recording


----------



## JaniceM (Jun 24, 2022)

another of my father's favorite expressions:  Take your time but hurry up


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2022)

JaniceM said:


> another of my father's favorite expressions:  Take your time but hurry up


My grandmother used to rail against interacting with bureaucrats.  She would say, "Yeah let's be sure to get there on time.  Hurry up and wait."


----------



## Pappy (Jun 24, 2022)

When you come to the fork in the road…take it.
Yogi Berra.


----------



## C50 (Jun 27, 2022)

Couple of months ago the doctor wanted me to get an ultrasound, so the lady in his office was giving me some suggestions where to go.  She suggested one place that was "much more less expensive".  I kind of just blanked out, honestly I'm still not sure how to decipher it, but I knew what she meant.


----------



## David777 (Jun 27, 2022)

[Officer   ] Did you steal Granny's purse? 
[street person  ]    I ain't no thief.


----------



## Victor (Jul 24, 2022)

Political correctness
Friendly fire


----------



## Patek24 (Jul 24, 2022)

Deafening silence


----------

